# I need biography of Edouard Nanny (Contrabass virtuoso)



## vikimusik

Hello everyone,

I'm a music education student from Indonesia that research for Edouard Nanny and his methods. According to that, It would be nice for me if you help to find me a comprehensive resource for Edouard Nanny. It can be links, e-books, or something else.

I'm sorry, my English is so bad.

Thank's a lot.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I was raised on Ed. Nanny bass method vol. 2! I'll have a look to see what I can find but no promises. He's not such a big name.


----------

